# Ruger SR9 trigger jamming and double firing!!



## Fighterinsnatch (Dec 28, 2007)

I shot my gun for the first time yesterday and had 3 trigger jams (not resetting). There was also 3 times where the gun double fired. My cousin checked that I was releasing the trigger all the way and I was. 

Where should I go from here?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Fighterinsnatch: Not normal. Your firearm has a problem. Call Ruger.

Generally when you have ?jams? with a semi auto; ?Limp wristing?
Now I'm not there; so bear with me.

1.firm grip, NOT strangling a mangy dog
2.firm wrist NOT stiff and hard
3.maintain form throughout shot 
4.pulling trigger releasing grip, wrist=?jam?

As strange as it seem many new shooters have this particular issue.

Double firing could and I say could be YOU. Called 'double tap'. When you absolutely [in the beginning] loose hand, finger control. 
I don't know if my explanation will be understood completely but here goes.

Double Tap can and is a good thing when you intend it to happen.:smt033

It is bad when you are caught off guard.:smt083

With your NEW firearm; aiming, concentrating, pointing, pulling trigger, seeing where the bullet lands and flexing will cause 'double tap'
It happens WHEN you short reset. {not a Problem when you intend] an issue you can do something about.
put 1 cartridge in mag. load and shoot; see what happened: Do this drill a number of times.
load 2; see what happens do this drill a number of times
load 3; see what happens same drill

At some point IT"LL be you or the firearm.


----------



## nboles1215 (Nov 6, 2007)

I would check to see if your particular SR9 is being recalled by Ruger. Hit up ruger's website and the Recall should be on the left side of the page.

Good Luck


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

nboles1215 said:


> I would check to see if your particular SR9 is being recalled by Ruger. Hit up ruger's website and the Recall should be on the left side of the page.
> 
> Good Luck


All SR9's are being recalled. Nothing to look up....


----------



## nboles1215 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here ya' go!

From Ruger's website

We have determined that some Ruger SR9 pistols manufactured between October 2007 and April 2008 can, under certain conditions, fire if dropped with their manual safeties in the "off" or "fire" position. The pistols will not fire if the manual safety is in the "on" or "safe" position.

We will retrofit all Ruger SR9 pistols starting with serial number prefix “330” (330-xxxxx) with these new parts at no charge to our customers.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Fighterinsnatch: Sir; all these responders are correct. My thinking was based on your question. 
Should your SR9 fall into the return category;

Write down all problems; send note with firearm; and ask them to fix, repair, what-ever. The recall is specific. Safety allowing the firearm to fire in either position.
Should your firearm not fall into the 'recall' Call Ruger and tell them of your new firearm problem. Ask for an RGA# [return goods authorization] Means that they'll pay postage from you to them.
Follow up when you can. Thanks

SR9 Hotline # 800-784-3701 8am 8pm Monday-Friday EDT


----------

